# API Standards



## otschiavinato (3 سبتمبر 2012)

:

:I am in need of the following standards, in the latest version 
ANSI / API Std 599 (2007) - Metal Plug Valves-Flanged, Threaded and Welding Ends
API Std 600 (2009) - Steel Gate Valves - Flanged and Butt-welding Ends, Bolted bonnet
ANSI / API Std 527 (R2007) - Seat Tightness of Pressure Relief Valves
API Std 520 - Sizing, Selection, and Installation of Pressure-relieving Devices in Refineries, Part I - Sizing and Selection
API RP 520 (R2011) - Sizing, Selection, and Installation of Pressure-Relieving Devices in Refineries-Part II, Installation
ANSI / API RP 14E (R2007) - Recommended Practice for Design and Installation of Offshore Products Platform Piping Systems
API RP 615 (2010) - Valve Selection Guide
ANSI/API Std 594 (2010) - Check Valves: Flanged, Lug, Wafer and Butt-welding
API RP 1111 (2011) - Recommended Practice for the Design, Construction, Operation, and Maintenance of Offshore Hydrocarbon Pipelines (Limit State Design)
ANSI / API Std 608 (2008) - Metal Ball Valves-Flanged, Threaded and Welding End
API Std 602 (2009) - Steel Gate, Globe and Check Valves for Sizes DN 100 and Smaller for the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industrie
API Std 609 (2009) - Butterfly Valves: Double-flanged, Lug- and Wafer-type
ANSI/API Std 599 (2007) - Metal Plug Valves-Flanged, Threaded and Welding End
ANSI/API Std 603 (2003) - Corrosion-resistant, Bolted Bonnet Gate Valves-Flanged and Butt-welding Ends

Thanks​


----------



## alaagh2 (31 مايو 2014)

very good


----------



## رمزة الزبير (31 مايو 2014)

أخي الكريم ما تطلبه تجده في منتدي هندسة البترول على الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t288131.html


----------



## khalid elnaji (16 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

